

Show HN: MiAlio - a Personalized Social commerce site - MiAlio_Com
http://www.mialio.com
About MiAlio.com<p>MiAlio is the starting place for your discovery, shopping and sharing journey based on and controlled by YOU.<p>A very brief history about us:<p>We had a problem with shopping. The problem was that we did not know where to start shopping for products. Beyond that, we weren’t even sure what products we should be shopping for. Once we solved that laborious, time-wasting exercise, we had trouble making the buy decisions with confidence that the product would be right for us.<p>We assumed there would be a website that would tailer a shopping to US the INDIVIDUAL and make relevant recommendations. However, after searching high and low, we didn’t find anything that would help. Current websites only help you shop in these ways:<p>-Recommendations based on past purchases.
-Recommendations based on tracking your clicks.
-Recommendations based on random reviews.
-Recommendations from your friends.<p>You can spend countless hours surfing! Since we love technology, we theorized that if there was a website that helped shoppers discover new products based on their own personalities, that website would solve the above problems. We also took it a step further by allowing the shopper to share their discoveries with others - thereby solving the problem of the bad gift.<p>With that theory and goal, Mialio was born! 
Join today...your profile can be completed in less time than creating a profile on popular social networks.
======
pbreit
I suppose it could be interesting but I was unable to join and was not able to
read the text on the How It Works page.

I get a little concerned when I read a statement like "Shoppers have no good
way to shop online". My experience is almost diametrically the opposite.

~~~
MiAlio_Com
pbreit,

Thank you for taking a look. What were your log-in issues? Beta testing is
fun!

Email me at: jason@mialio.com

